# Planning for driveway



## Squidward (11 Feb 2010)

Hi,

I want to apply for planning permission for a driveway to the front of my property. It will be for one car only.  I am based in Dublin 12.

Does anybody know or maybe recommend  a draughtsman or architect that could look after the planning application for me?

Many thanks.


----------



## onq (11 Feb 2010)

Can I suggest that you ring up and talk to or meet your local planning officer. Bring a map of the house site or an OS Map or even a Google Earth print.

You can install hard paving [the driveway proper] for up to two cars in Dun Laoghaire Rathdown without permission AFAIK and I think its the same in Dublin 12.

You can build a front garden wall up to 1200mm/4ft high without permission and a rear garden wall 2000mm high.

You can install gates up to 2000mm/6 foot eight inches high without permission - watch the height of the wall though - it can only be 1200mm in front of the building line!

The only thing you might need permission for is the vehicular entrance itself if you haven't already got one and the pavement dishing.

Its important that you get your planners advice in case there is something buried in the Development Plan or the regulations that could affect your application.

As for who could do it for you, there are at least three architects posting here [for free, I might add ] and a heck of a lot of them out of work all over Dublin. Take your pick, my friend.

ONQ.


[broken link removed]


----------



## Squidward (12 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Will ring the dublin city co. planning dept. and enquire.

I have been quoted a price of €1000 by a firm to do the elevations and look after the planning application for me.  

A bit on the expensive side I think!


----------



## Pope John 11 (12 Feb 2010)

It is. I would have thought €500-650 max. excluding OS maps, newspaper notice etc.


----------



## onq (12 Feb 2010)

It depends on the firm and whether or not they are offering certification but no, I don't think that €1,000 will seem excessive to someone who has to make a living at this.

The reason I gave you the above advice is that the planners mayadvise that only need certain things done, whereas a full application has to be carried out properly.

Owners of corporation houses all around Dublin tarmaced or concreted their driveways and took down their walls and got corpo workmen to do the dishing.

Its great to see someone willing to go the correct route and this will stand to you when it comes to sell on and there is no hiccup with the driveway.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## BICIP (14 Feb 2010)

Footpaths are dished already in most parts of Dublin 12 - drimnagh and crumlin anyway so as long as that's done you don't need permission from anyone to pave your driveway.....1000 is ludicrous money for planning for something so small certified or not. Double check with dcc but I'd be suprised if you need to liaise with them at all unless pavement is not dished already for vehicle entrance


----------



## onq (14 Feb 2010)

BICIP, the permission is for a new vehicular access, unless the OP already has one, and my reading of his posts suggests he doesn't.
And I'm not sure where you're living or wandering if there are dished footpaths without any driveways to generate the dishing...

ONQ.


----------



## BICIP (15 Feb 2010)

well pal...my own house for one in addition to most houses in drimnagh without any vehicle entrance currently...city council did them years ago....squidward  - call up the council and see what they require..no point wasting money

onq - all the best with your revenue generating board....hope it keeps your head above water


----------

